# Controlled Hunts



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You guys get your Hunt Aplications yet?
Got mine yesterday.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

sent mine in yesterday online. I like how the early primitive is going to be permit only.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm still pumped about getting picked from last year. We got picked for Plum Brook. Second Saturday of the hunts up there so it was still mild when we went. Great place and great people working the hunt. Hope to get picked again this year. If you get picked for Plum Brook and don't get meat in the freezer your doin something wrong. It's loaded with deer.


----------



## autopartman (Jun 4, 2005)

Any suggestions on which hunts to apply for since this will be my first time to trying?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Both Waterfowl and Deer hunts are on the same form to chose from.
Location is the biggest part of the ,"Where to apply to question."
Chose them all as long as you add $3.00 per hunt.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Does Ohio still have any Archery only controlled hunts? I know they used to. I killed my first deer in Revena Arsenal. I wish they still had the bow only hunts there.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I wonder how many people will be chosen for salt fork? I went once and swore to never go again but if the numbers are limited I might apply.

Scott


----------

